# UPDATE- No longer available13 week male AKC for adoption/foster Coastal Golden Rescue



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

If someone else doesn't take him I think I may.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I got this from Facebook and just noticed that several people already have applications in. I don't want to discourage anyone but I just want him to have a great home. Good luck if you putting in for him.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I hope he finds a great home. There are two 2 yearold Goldens up for adoption at GRRACE. They would be perfect for Chloe. We won't beable to talk my dad into it until we move and have our fence up. It would be so fun to have a second golden.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I hope he finds a good home!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I do wonder if his breeder was ever contacted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update on Finn*

https://www.facebook.com/CoastalGRR/?fref=ts




> UPDATE on FINN: Good news for Finn! His family has been able to work out their situation to enable them to keep him and get appropriate training for him. We appreciate the many inquiries about him and that so many people were willing to give this boy a new home. THANK YOU!


I've updated the thread title


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.facebook.com/CoastalGRR/?fref=ts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I hope that whatever is best happens for the dog. I would take him in a split second.


----------

